# Unter Vista Linux installieren



## Osmodia (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich wollte zu meinem bestehenden "Vista Home Premium 32bit" Ubuntu als 32bit Version installieren, nun meine Frage:

Benötige ich da nicht einen speziellen Linux Bootloader, nicht das ich Vista nicht mehr starten kann; oder soll ich einfach ganz normal Ubuntu installieren und Ubuntu richtet den automatisch ein?


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Januar 2008)

Osmodia schrieb:


> Benötige ich da nicht einen speziellen Linux Bootloader, nicht das ich Vista nicht mehr starten kann; oder soll ich einfach ganz normal Ubuntu installieren und Ubuntu richtet den automatisch ein?


Grub kann das. Sollte beim Ubuntu-Install dein Vista erkennen und gleich miteinbinden. Dann kommt halt ganz am Anfang eine Auswahl, wo du wählen kannst, was du booten willst.
Einfach beim Ubuntu-Install Grub (den Linux Bootloader) in den MBR packen.

Falls was schiefgehen sollte, kannst du dein Vista auch immer mit der Install-CD reparieren, sprich den Vista-Eintrag im Master boot record (MBR) wiederherstellen.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Januar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Falls was schiefgehen sollte, kannst du dein Vista auch immer mit der Install-CD reparieren, sprich den Vista-Eintrag im Master boot record (MBR) wiederherstellen.



*anfüg*

Allerdings wird dabei die Möglichkeit zerstört, Linux zu booten. Die m.Mn bessere Option ist es, Vista per Hand einzufügen. Dazu öffnest du einen Editor mit Superadmin-Rechten mittels des Terminals, wo du

```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
eingibst. 
Dort fügst du dann ziemlich weit unten, wo die Zeilen nicht mehr per "#" auskommentiert werden den folgenden Part ein:

```
title           Microsoft Windows Vista
root            (hd0,1)
savedefault
chainloader     +1
```
Dabei aber darauf achten, dass du es nur zwischen den bestehenden 
Textblöcken einfügst, nicht in mitten eines Textblockes.

Alles in Allem dürfte dies aber unnötig sein, bei Ubuntu hatte ich noch nie das 
Problem, dass meine Windowsinstallation nicht erkannt wurde.


----------



## aelo (24. Februar 2008)

HI,

dei BETA von 7.10 erkannte VISTA nie 
aber mit der Final ist das kein Problem mehr

einfach die 7.10 Live-CD einlegen und  booten
dann auf Install doppelklicken und den Anweisungen folgen

falls etwas mit dem Bootloader schief geht
Grub kann man immer auch so neu installieren:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB?highlight=(GRUB)#head-f219c75bb16f29e284ec1bb537084e18759ef4b0
hat bei mir schon des öfteren funktioniert

mfg
aelo


----------

